# Gmail Registration



## anishcool (Aug 17, 2004)

Could anyone tell me what is the registration criteria for Gmail. I mean who the hell gets the invitations and how??? there must be some way to register? If anyone has an extra account i would be very thankful if you could give it to me !

Cheers !


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 18, 2004)

anishcool said:
			
		

> Could anyone tell me what is the registration criteria for Gmail. I mean who the hell gets the invitations and how??? there must be some way to register? If anyone has an extra account i would be very thankful if you could give it to me !
> 
> Cheers !



_I wish I had a gmail account... _


----------



## anishcool (Aug 19, 2004)

ok now let me get myself clear. i need a gmail invite. my e-mail id is anishcool@hotmail.com if anyone does have an extra account if would be very thankful if you could lend it to me.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 19, 2004)

Well there is nothing like for "geek only"..

Well since g-mail is in beta stage they are giving out only a limited number of accounts.These  accounts are send as invites to existing members, who can then invite other members to open a gmail account...

What i believe is that initial offering of gmail was made to those who were member of bloggers.com (not sure)

I have one invite left but that i reserved for a friend of mine

Hitesh


----------



## prankzter (Aug 19, 2004)

sorry anishcool, but gmail haz stopped giving invitations!

i 2 needed one!


----------



## lywyre (Aug 20, 2004)

hitesh_hg said:
			
		

> What i believe is that initial offering of gmail was made to those who were member of bloggers.com (not sure)
> 
> Hitesh



How else do you think I got a gmail account ?

Now i have got two gmail ids. I used my last invitation for myself. (How Selfish Am I?)

But not all bloggers.com users did not get. I guess they choosen in random.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 20, 2004)

lywyre said:
			
		

> But not all bloggers.com users did not get. I guess they choosen in random.



I didn't get it despite the fact I was/am a bloggers.com user.

Hitesh


----------



## Jasmeet (Aug 21, 2004)

GMail is still giving Invitations (To the Luckyone's).
I have a GMail account but I haven't got any invitations till now


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 21, 2004)

same here no invitaion yet
 if i get i will love to give to u guys
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 21, 2004)

I had 6 invites and finished them . Then I found that gmail stopped giveing them. Now they have started


----------



## girish_b (Aug 21, 2004)

Gmail stopped giving them out. i never had one from them...
 BTW anishcool... ur avatar is pretty cool...  i like *MATT DAMON* very much


----------



## anishcool (Aug 21, 2004)

thanks a lot guys, i hope that maybe on e day i will get a gmail account. if you have any free invitations plz keep me in mind.

Cheers !


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 21, 2004)

me too had 6 invites!! 
all used up!!


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 21, 2004)

k bud here i answer ur call!!!

welcome to gmail!!!

i just got 6 more invites!!!!


----------



## bipin_hbk (Aug 22, 2004)

Sir I reques all techies here to pls Give an  invitation if possible. My email  Address is bipin@exklm.com . Help me and make me a gmail member.


----------



## anishcool (Aug 22, 2004)

thanx a lot silly_kash i finally got a Gmail account.


----------

